# "net file" - Befehl in VB? / DOS-Console auslesen



## dopef (13. August 2005)

Hallo, 

Tut mir leid, dass ich euch belästigen muss... aber ich habe ein Problem!

Ich habe nämlich vor ein praktisches Tool zu basteln, das ständig die Netzwerkdatenzugriffe anzeigt, welche man einfach schließen kann...

Über den DOS-Befehl bin ich heute gestolpert, also dachte ich mir: "Brauche ich nur noch aus der Console auslesen!" - Nach mehrstündiger "Internetrecherche" bin ich aber doch auf keinen grünen Zweig gekommen, und bin jetzt noch hilfloser als zuvor   

Kann mir jemand vielleicht sagen, wie man etwas aus der Console auslest, oder wie ich das Problem anders lösen könnte...?

ich vertau auf euch


----------



## Shakie (13. August 2005)

Du kannst in der Eingabeaufforderung die Ausgabe in eine Datei umleiten. Dann brauchst du nur noch die Datei zu lesen. Das Umleiten geht mit dem Zeichen ">" und anschließend den Pfad der Datei, in die die Ausgabe umgeleitet werden soll.
Beispiel:

```
net file>c:\Test.txt
```
 
Edit: Allerdings scheint es nicht zu funktionieren, wenn man die Zeile über "Shell" in VB ausführen möchte. Probier das mal mit der API ShellExecute, vielleicht funktioniert es damit.


----------



## Orakel (13. August 2005)

Ne brauchst kein API. Nur den Aufruf etwas ändern

    Shell "CMD /C NET FILES >C:\Temp\net_files.txt"


Gruß
Das Orakel


----------



## dopef (13. August 2005)

vielen Dank, Leute!
Es funktioniert...!


----------



## dopef (14. August 2005)

Übrigens: hier ist das Tool das ich daraus gebaut habe, falls wer sowas brauchen könnte (...könnte er es im Handumdrehen besser machen....)

egal:
Ein Bild:






Der Download:
http://www.utc-fischer-ried.at/_system/MyNetAdmin0.5beta.rar


... natürlich mit Quellcode, für die Interessierten und für jene, die sich von meiner Unwissenheit ein Bild machen wollen


----------



## Shakie (14. August 2005)

Ich habe das Programm mal getestet, aber es passiert gar nichts, wenn jemand auf meinen PC zugreift (Ich habe auf mich selber zugegriffen, mit "net file" wird das auch angezeigt, aber in deinem Programm nicht).
Dann ist mir noch ein kleiner Fehler aufgefallen: wenn man das Optionen-Fenster aufruft und dann das Hauptprogramm beendet, bleibt das Optionenfenster trotzdem noch offen.


----------

